# not so serious poll!!!



## zman7590 (Jul 5, 2013)

OK!!!(if they were alive and real) what would you rather own as a pet....

Lochness monstarrr

OR

A Dragonnn


YOU CHOOSE!​


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 5, 2013)

A dragon for sure.

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 5, 2013)

lol same


who says you cant train it to give you a ride!


----------



## abclements (Jul 5, 2013)

Dragon. It would fly me everywhere lol


----------



## Tom (Jul 5, 2013)

No contest. Nessy lives in Scotland in a really cold lake. No thank you. Bad tortoise weather there...

My dragon could live anywhere, fly me everywhere, and breath fire on bad guys!


Pshhhh... Didn't even have to think about that one....


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 5, 2013)

maybe nessy is actually a huge tort and the reason people cant find it because it lives on land not in water!!!?!?!? thenwhat!


----------



## NicoleB26 (Jul 5, 2013)

Dragon for sure! I would never have to pay for gas again 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TortForum mobile app


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 5, 2013)

A Fire Breather for sure! Bye bye next door neighbor!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2013)

A dragon. I just don't have the lake room for a Nessie!  No more buying charcoal in this house.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 5, 2013)

What about a Unicorn? Or Pegasus? Were they left out because they aren't reptiles? Lol

Heather
Sent from my Android TFO app


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm throwing a vote is for Nessy, I feel bad for her. Think of the water skiing possibilities. You could train her to eat all the annoying teenagers camping near by. So many possibilities... 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 5, 2013)

If you've read any of the "Dragon Riders of Pern" books you would surely pick dragons. To have a telepathic Dragon would be a great way to avoid rush hour!


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 5, 2013)

I want a dragon


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd want Pokemon.  Then you could have dragons and Nessie-like things too. But if I had to choose I'd go for a dragon.


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 6, 2013)

i chose a dragon


----------



## FLINTUS (Jul 6, 2013)

Nessie, I can get her more easily. Last time I went up to Inverness to see her she said 'Tell Jacqui, am I not worth the extra space? If she takes the dragon instead I might end up like this.'


Tesco's new cheap meat!


----------



## pam (Jul 6, 2013)

Dragon for sure


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 6, 2013)

keep the answers coming!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## immayo (Jul 6, 2013)

I wish a dinosaur was an option 
But I guess a dragon is close enough!


----------



## FLINTUS (Jul 6, 2013)

POOR NESSIE! YOU PEOPLE SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELVES!


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 6, 2013)

a dragon is like Nessy on steroids!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Chinque (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd have both!! And, as an interesting fact, they actually found mini dragons in Indonesia! I'm NOT kidding about this!


Pm me if you want more info on it


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: not so serious poll!!!*



Chinque said:


> I'd have both!! And, as an interesting fact, they actually found mini dragons in Indonesia! I'm NOT kidding about this!
> 
> 
> Pm me if you want more info on it





I wanna know morrre!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 6, 2013)

I want a Dragon! I am a big fan of Game of Thrones.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 6, 2013)

I take pegasus and a dragon

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


You got the link to the real dragons

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 6, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> POOR NESSIE! YOU PEOPLE SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELVES!



Shouldn't I be more ashamed if I took Nessie, knowing I had no proper habitat for her?


(I also take it, you don't think Nessie is caused by a fault line)


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 6, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> FLINTUS said:
> 
> 
> > POOR NESSIE! YOU PEOPLE SHOULD BE ASHAMED OF YOURSELVES!
> ...


This is my reasoning too. I could house a mini dragon or when it gets older it can sleep in the garage or the basement if it prefers a cave. Nessy on the other hand, could not live in my 26 or 55 gallon tank. 




CLMoss said:


> I want a Dragon! I am a big fan of Game of Thrones.



Me too, and then I would be the mother of dragons II


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 6, 2013)

I would teach Nessy to be livin on land

Sent from my SGH-T769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 6, 2013)

Kerryann said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > FLINTUS said:
> ...





YES! The Mother of Dragons! LOL!


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 6, 2013)

What about legend of dragoon? Old game lol

Sent from my SGH-T769 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Chinque (Jul 8, 2013)

I almost forgot!!!  Here's the link to the REALminidragons... http://www.amazfacts.com/2011/11/real-life-dragon-found-in-indonesia.html?m=1
And here's a pic for you guys!


Feel free to pm me if you want!


----------



## zman7590 (Jul 8, 2013)

sicckkkkkkk


----------

